# just talked the wife into....



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

I just talked the wife in to letting me be a full time fur hunter this winter. She asked,"Where would you go?" 
I replied," Out west. It would only be financially feasible it I stayed gone at least 3 days in a row, with fuel costs the way they are."
She said,"Stay in touch so I know you are okay while you are gone."
I said,"No problem, I have never had an issue with cell service at any of the bars in Boulder."
She looked at me confused and I clarified,"Boulder. Hippie chicks. They don't shave."
She called me stupid.


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

LMAO, have a good time!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

So you just basically checked in with a post to rub things in? Does that about sum it up?


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Yup.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Groovy dude ! I wonder if Cat could tell us what those pelts are going for this winter !


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Back home xl raccoon $10-12, red fox $12-16.00 coyote $5.00-15.00. 
HIppie $300.00

Why so much you must be wondering. Have you ever tried to clean one of them suckers?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

There isn't a strong enough cleaner in the world for one of them nasty old pelts. They must be cheap in San Fransisco cause they're loaded with 'em. LOL BTW Ben, can you see out of that eye yet ? LMAO


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

EW !


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

bones44 said:


> There isn't a strong enough cleaner in the world for one of them nasty old pelts. They must be cheap in San Fransisco cause they're loaded with 'em. LOL BTW Ben, can you see out of that eye yet ? LMAO


Almost.


----------



## imnohero (Nov 12, 2011)

Good luck part time Jeremiah Johnson, your going to need it.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Just to clarify, I was just sharing a humorous exchange that my wife and I had. I am not really going full-time on the mountain man career path.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sooo...Part time ?


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

I hunt every day the kids are in daycare. Went to ralston creek swa and saw nothing. No predator tracks of any kind. Just deer rabbit and squirrel.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

I thought western states' predators were supposed to more cooperative. Missouri's critters are much more willing, at least so far.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

youngdon said:


> EW !


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

A little chile in Boulder this time of year. History quotes that most Mountain Men migrated south in winter to better trapping grounds around Sante Fe. Last I seen, there were lots of hairy hippies round about. Unfortunetly, with fur prices what they are, I would imagine beaver pews are going for little or nothing. Best just to stay put, stay warm, and stay alive!


----------

